# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  leczenie ubytków

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam.mam 22 lata ostatni raz miałam leczone zęby w wieku 10 lat.zawsze bałam się dentysty i dalej tak jest 2 mies temu byłam na kontroli i stomatolog powiedział mi ze mam 10 ubytków, chciałabym się dowiedzieć jak prawdopodobnie będzie wyglądać leczenie i czy boli.dodam ze gdy zjem coś słodkiego zaczyna boleć mnie ząbek. z góry dziękuję za odp

----------


## kordent

leczenie na pewno będzie rozłozone w czasie, stomatolog poda Ci znieczulenie, Jezeli bedziesz tego potrzebowac i uzupełni ubytki w zębach. Jeżeli nie ma potrzeby leczenia kanałowego przejdziesz cały proces leczenia szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## Kajka Hill

Grunt to też wybrac sobie dobry gabinet stomatologiczny . Jakim w moim przypadku okazał się Stomatologia Cichońw  krakowie. Mają świetne podejscie do pacjenta. Na fotelu czuję się rozluźniona a nie spięta  :Wink:  dzięki miłej atmosferze , która zapewniają.

----------


## Alicja Dywanik

U mnie się szykuje drugie leczenie kanałowe. I aż się normalnie boję.to jest ząb , który juz mnie bolal wcześniej. W sumie to tak : boli mnie jakby 7 u góry, raz piatka na dole , raz na górze :Frown:  Nie wiem co jest grane. ja akurat mieszkam w warszawie wiec chodze do gabinetu tutaj , a dokładnie do Ratyńscy Dental Clinic. Świetny gabinet. Dowiem sie w poniedziałek co się dzieje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie się szykuje drugie leczenie kanałowe. I aż się normalnie boję.to jest ząb , który juz mnie bolal wcześniej. W sumie to tak : boli mnie jakby 7 u góry, raz piatka na dole , raz na górze Nie wiem co jest grane. ja akurat mieszkam w warszawie wiec chodze do gabinetu tutaj , a dokładnie do Ratyńscy Dental Clinic. Świetny gabinet. Dowiem sie w poniedziałek co się dzieje .


W Warszawie polecam Ci też stomatologię w Enel Medzie - mają świetnej jakości sprzęt, na którym pracują lekarze i jak robić coś grubszego (np. kanałowe) to, jak dla mnie, tylko w takim miejscu. Ja korzystam już o d ponad roku i moge polecić.

----------


## kaziutekżoliborz

Wiele dorosłych osób ma traumę i boi się dentysty. Jak zmądrzeją, to zwykle jest problem... Warto zadbać o to, by nasze dzieci chętnie dbały o zęby i chodziły na wizyty, najlepiej kontrolne, a tu pomaga dobry dentysta dla dzieci. W warszawskiej klinice Odent macie gabinet dla dzieci z prawdziwego  zdarzenia - kolorowy, wesoły a lekarz to najfajniejszy "wujek" i najukochańsza "ciocia" do których maluchy z przyjemnością wracają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja regularnie chodzę do stomatologa w Zawierciu w Dentica i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Ja też bałam się stomatologa ale w Dentic-u podchodza tak profesjonalnie, że całe napięcie schodzi od razu. Zawsze dostaję znieczulenie i jeszcze jeden ząbek i mam zdrowe ząbki.

----------


## MonikaCichy

Na pewno przy takim bólu są zmiany w zębie. Na pewno jest jakaś próchnica. Jeżeli jest tyle ubytków to ja bardzo polecam wybrac się do dobrego stomatologa. Od siebie polecam panią dr Szantyr ze Stomatologii Cichoń, jak jesteś z Krakowa bądź okolic. Poza tym do gabinetu jest krotki czas oczekiwania na wizytę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od jakiegoś czasu chodzę do stomatologa w Baninie koło Gdańska i jestem w końcu zadowolony z obsługi i podejścia.  Niestety  nie mam za specjalnego uzębienia i wadę zgryzu. Przez wiele lat czułem się jak królik doświadczalny, który był ciągle oceniany i  krytykowany. W gabinecie Ortodent nie ma takiej opcji - pacjent traktowany jest jak pacjent - godnie i nie jest zawstydzony tylko lekarze robią  co mają robić :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam stomatologa w Maxdent w na Hallera 53/2 we Wrocławiu.   Gabinet oferuję profesjonalne zabiegi dentystyczne, między innymi z zakresu implantologii, protetyki i stomatologii estetycznej.

----------


## AnnaDor

W tym roku zaczęłam się leczyć w Margo we Wrocławiu i jestem dobrego zdania o tym gabinecie. Dobra opieka, profesjonalnie, nowocześnie. Dobrze sobie poradzili z leczeniem kanałowym zęba pod mikroskopem. Minęło już ponad pół roku i ząb nie nie boli a leczenie nie było łatwe.

----------


## dollax

Idź z tym koniecznie do Medident Tabor..medident-tabor.pl - Leczyłam u nich większość zębów, a uwierzcie mi, że były naprawdę w złym stanie..Aż wstyd się przyznać. Aktualnie? Uśmiecham się i już nie muszę się wstydzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z Gliwic warto sobie sprawdzić z kolei Vadent  na Jagiellońskiej. Bardzo dobra opieka dentystyczna, dobre ceny no i  przemiła obsługa, trafiłam tam na świetną panią dentystkę, Katarzynę Bartosz-Glinkę, to zdecydowanie lekarz z powołania, nawet strachliwcy przestają się u niej bać  :Smile:

----------


## Niedejos

Mogę jedynie polecić miejsce, do którego sam chodzę od paru ładnych lat.. codziennastomatologia.pl . Swego czasu miałem duże problemy z uzębieniem..wręcz wstydziłem się uśmiechnąć w towarzystwie. Odkąd do nich chodzę moje problemy zniknęły. Najlepszy gabinet stomatologiczny w jakim byłem !

----------


## delwinx

Jak szukacie dobrego gabinetu w Gdańsku, to warto sprawdzić Centrum Stomatologiczne Ok Clinic - okclinic.pl . 
Leczę u nich zęby już ładnych parę lat i chwalę sobie. Bałam się dentystów jak ognia, więc uwierzcie, że coś musi być na rzeczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja  z kolei jestem zadowolona z wizyt w Stomatologii Mikroskopowej w Oleśnicy na św. Jadwigi. Bardzo dobrzy lekarze tam przyjmują, pani Hanna Ozimek to moja ulubiona dentystka, dobry lekarz i przemiła osoba.  Leczę się tam od dawna i jestem bardzo zadowolona z wyboru.

----------


## isska

ja chodzę regularnie do lux medu, pomaga mi w tym ich pakiet stomatologiczny lux medu gdzie mam nieograniczone wizyty u stomatologa, pakiet kosztuje niecałe 50 zł więc uważam, że to się naprawdę bardzo opłaca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja korzystam z gabinetu w Łukowie przy Kiernickich, konkretnie to klinika dentystyczna Dental House.  Od dwóch lat chodzę właśnie tam i dobrze się mną opiekują. Pełen profesjonalizm,  fajne podejście do pacjenta no i nieprzesadzone ceny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Krakowie jeśli chodzi o stomatologie dziecięcą  to z kolei sprawdzi sie studio stomatologii Skrzat na ul. Oświecenia. Mają świetne podejście do dzieci i dobre ceny. Mają kilka punktów w mieście, warto sobie sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś stomatologia jest tak rozwinięta, że nic nie poczujesz. No może tylko ukłucie igły ze znieczuleniem. Czasy mocno się zmieniły od Twojego ostatniego razu. Jak się boisz to polecam udać się do gabinetu stomatologicznego SteczkoDentysta.pl - świetni fachowcy którzy wiedzą jak do takich pacjentów jak Ty podejść. Gwarantuję Ci, że będziesz zadowolona.

----------


## murjaska

ja leczyłam kilka zębów na raz i nie odczuwałam żadnego bólu podczas wizyty u dentysty, chodziłam do Lux Medu, zanim dostałam zastrzyk to popsikali mi dziłąsło czymś co sprawiło, ze nawet ukłaucia igły nie czułam, osobiscie polecam stomatologię w lux medzie, jest bardzo profesjonalnie, leczą najnowszymi metodami i na wysokiej jakości sprzęcie wieć usługi są na naprawdę bardzo wysokim poziomie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od dawna chodzę na Santocką w Szczecinie, do Kliniki Bochińska i jestem jak najlepszej opinii o tej klinice. Dobra opieka dentystyczna i korzystne ceny. Na pewno dalej ich się będe trzymać.

----------


## zarikka

ja też korzystałam z usług stomatologicznych Lux Medu, robiłam sobie w Eurodental implant zęba, bo mieli najlepsze jak dla mnie opinie a ja sugerujęs ie opiniami i jakoscią usługi, a nie ceną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Kaliszu z kolei warto iść do Dentical, to bardzo dobra placówka z fajnymi dentystami. Tak jak nie przepadałam za wizytami u dentystów tak tam jest w porządku, po prostu mają dobry zespół lekarzy. Regularnie raz w roku chodzę na wizyty i dzięki temu ostatnio mam całkiem mało ubytków.

----------


## nikka

najważniejsze jest to, żeby znaleźć idealne dla siebie miejsce, wiadomo stomatolog to nie zawsze przyjemna sprawa, dlatego warto szukać do skutku, ja swoje idealne miejsce znalazłam w Eurodental w Warszawie, pełen profesjonalizm, leczenie z użyciem najnowszych technik, miła obsługa, miejsce warte polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wyleczyłam wszystkie ząbki w  Aria-Det z  Siewierza w Centrum Stomatologicznym, które świadczy swoje usługi na najwyższym poziomie. W Aria - Dent  można liczyć na znieczulenie i miłe podejście.

----------


## kamilak1x

jeżeli chodzi o stomatologie to odkąd mam uraz - czyli od dzieciństwa  :Smile:  chodzę do luxmedu w Lublinie i jestem bardzo zadowolona z leczenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dla mnie bardzo ładnie leczą ząbki w gabinecie w Tychach VISCARDI. Gabinet oferuję bardzo dobre ceny i super klimaty - bez bólu i stresu.

----------


## zostka

ja z kolei uważam, że chyba najlepsza jest odpowiednia profilaktyka, regularne wizyty u stomatologa to podstawa, ja kupiłam sobie pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort w Eurodental za 49 zł rocznie co się bardzo opłąca, a dzięki temu mogę robić regularne przeglądy jamy ustnej i w ten sposób utrzymywać w dobrej kondycji moją jamę ustną.

----------


## salsax

> ja z kolei uważam, że chyba najlepsza jest odpowiednia profilaktyka, regularne wizyty u stomatologa to podstawa, ja kupiłam sobie pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort w Eurodental za 49 zł rocznie co się bardzo opłąca, a dzięki temu mogę robić regularne przeglądy jamy ustnej i w ten sposób utrzymywać w dobrej kondycji moją jamę ustną.


Profilaktyka to słowo klucz. Równie ważne jest odpowiednie wsparcie i motywacja ze strony stomatologa. Ja swojego zmieniałam 3 razy. W małym mieście nie jest łatwo. Początki jak zawsze to okno wyszukiwarki i analiza tego, co da się wyczytać w wynikach wyszukiwania po wpisaniu hasła dentysta łęczna. Uporczywe dążenie do celu zwyciężyło.

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Ja też się zawsze balam dentysty, dopóki nie trafiłam do dr Maciejsza Lepszego, przyjmował mnie w Scandinavian Clinic w Krakowie, super lekarz. Miałam u niego już 3 razy leczenie kanałowe i zwykle borowanie zębów i wszystko bezboleśnie, bezstresowo udaje się do dentysty od kiedy poznalam tego lekarza. Polecam każdemu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do gabinetu dziecięcego w Krakowie to świetni dentyści przyjmują w Skrzat na Miłkowskiego na Ruczaju. Mają u mnie ogromnego plusa za to, że poradzili sobie z moją małą marudą,z którą wcześniej problem mieli inni dentyści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się znowu zaczęłam szeroko uśmiechać dzięki Dentical z Kalisza. Zajęli się ubytkami, usuwaniem kamienia i wybielaniem a także poważniejszą sprawą bo założeniem implantu, więc jak widzicie było tego sporo. Ze wszystkim sobie dobrze poradzili a ja teraz mam spokój, bo wiem, że zęby mam zdrowe no i jestem bardzo zadowolona z wyglądu mojego uśmiechu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na forum to trochę gdybanie moim zdaniem ponieważ nie wiadomo co Ci dokładnie jest, jaki jest stan zębów, itd. Może być rozwinięta próchnica, może być konieczne leczenie kanałowe a dopiero na końcu uzupełnienie ubytków lub odbudowa. To wszystko musi najpierw zobaczyć stomatolog - mogę Ci w Krakowie polecić super gabinet w którym też się leczę - SteczkoDentysta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę jak najlepiej wypowiedzieć się o Klinice Stomatologii i Estetyki Twarzy w Kamieniu Pomorskim na Garncarskiej. Mega profesjonalizm, dobrzy dentyści, brak czekania w kolejkach plus umiarkowane ceny.

----------


## magdalena8834

Jeżeli chodzi o Lublin to znam jedno sprawdzone miejsce - Dental na Lwowskiej. Dostałam na nich namiar już parę lat temu, jak przeprowadziłam się do Lublina. Od tego czasu chodzę tylko do nich i nie zanosi się na zmiany. Zawsze bez kolejek, nie ma problemu dogadać się terminem, a sama placówka czysta, sterylna i ładnie urządzona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem zadowolona z opieki dentystycznej w gabinecie na św. Jadwigi 11 w Oleśnicy. Nie tylko dobrze leczą, ale i podejście do pacjenta jest fajne a ja na to bardzo zwracam uwagę. No i ceny tez są dla mnie ważne, więc doceniam że u nich nie przepłacam.

----------


## Karolla77

Dobry jest też gabinet Stomatologia Rodzinna w Krakowie na Miłkowskiego. Mają karty rodzinne  dzięki nim 5% zniżki na zabiegi stomatologii zachowawczej, 10% zniżki na zabiegi profilaktyczne i darmowe przeglądy stomatologiczne. Mega fajna sprawa.

----------


## lovelle

> Jeżeli chodzi o Lublin to znam jedno sprawdzone miejsce - Dental na Lwowskiej. Dostałam na nich namiar już parę lat temu, jak przeprowadziłam się do Lublina. Od tego czasu chodzę tylko do nich i nie zanosi się na zmiany. Zawsze bez kolejek, nie ma problemu dogadać się terminem, a sama placówka czysta, sterylna i ładnie urządzona.


Też jestem z Lublina i doskonale znam to miejsce. Koleżanka kiedyś mnie tam zaprowadziła, jak męczyłam się ogromnym bólem zęba. Złego słowa powiedzieć nie mogę. Pomogli mi, a co ważne - cena wyszła bardzo konkurencyjnie. Jak leczyć zęby to tylko u nich.

----------


## fifkaaa

ja z klei od jakiegoś już czasu korzystam z pakietu stomatologicznego w Eurdental w Warszwie, szykuje mi się kilka napraw zębów dlatego zdecydowałam się na taki pakiet bo to się bardziej opłąca, a poza tym w jednym miejscu mogę kompleksowo wyleczyć zęby u jednego stomatologa.

----------


## lunaria

Ja z kolei jestem zadowoloną pacjentką Kliniki Stomatologii i Estetyki Twarzy w Kamieniu Pomorskim klinikabochinska.pl Dobre podejście do pacjentów, leczenie na wysokim poziomie, jestem tam od kilku lat i bardzo sobie ich chwalę.

----------


## yaska

Świetnym miejscem jest też Eurodental, który nalezy do Lux Medu, opiek ana najwyższym poziomie, wykorzystują w leczenia najnowsze rozwiązania w leczeniu zębów, moim zdaniem warto iśc do nich bo robią zęby porządnie więc lepiej zainwestować raz a dobrze i cieszyć się pięknym uśmiechem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja korzystam z Centrum Lekarsko-Stomatologicznego Medyk w Kole. Profesjonalnie i skutecznie leczą a do tego jest tam nowocześnie i miło, także spodoba wam się tam. Mieszczą się na Prusa.

----------


## gretka

ja ostatnio wykupiłam pakiet stomatologiczny dla dzieci w Eurodental, w ramach pakietu jest mega dużo zniżek i darmowe usługi, co się bardzo opłaca, bo jeśli o dzieci chodzi to zęby trzeba kontrolować na bieżąco żeby nic się nie działo w jamie ustnej. Pakiet wychodzi naprawdę tanio i możesz zawsze ad hoc udać sie do stomatologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się leczę w gabinecie stomatologicznym Pawła Drozda  w Krakowie na Szuwarowej. Lubię ich za kompleksowe podejście, dobry kontakt z pacjentem no i ceny tez grają rolę a u nich nie sa z kosmosu. Niedawno miałam tam kanałowe i poszło szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## ditka

Zdecydowanie polecam Eurodental. Każdy stomatolog tam zna się na rzeczy, ma podejście do pacjenta, a leczenie przebiega w miłej atmosferze. Wiadomo, że to klinika prywatna, więc ceny już idą do góry - tak czy inaczej, warto dla pięknego i zdrowego uśmiechu!

----------


## monikapolkowska

Jeżeli Lublin to tylko Dental na Lwowskiej. Nie ma co kombinować w kwestii naszego uzębienia. Jak już wybierać stomatologa, to tylko tego naprawdę sprawdzonego i wartego uwagi. Odkąd chodzę do nich - złego słowa powiedzieć nie mogę.

----------


## ofustka

ja wykupiłam sobie pakiet stomatologiczny w Lux Medzie, ma już u nich pakiet medyczny wieć dostałam korzystną ofertę na ten pakiet, dlatego go sobie dobrałam i przynamniej mam możliwość nieograniczonych wizyt u stomatologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi od lat odpowiada gabinet Stomatologii Mikroskopowej w Oleśnicy na Św.Jadwigi. Przyjmują tam dobrzy specjaliści a i z cenami nie szaleją. Nie ma kolejek a z nagłym bólem zęba przyjęli mnie jeszcze tego samego dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja  z kolei chwalę sobie gabinet Bochińska Stomatologia w Szczecinie. To fajny gabinet, bardzo nowoczesny, mają specjalistyczny sprzęt, w tym mikroskopy i właśnie od leczenia z użyciem mikroskopu zaczęła się moja przygoda  z nimi i trwa do dziś a minęło parę lat. Polubiłam ich za dobre podejście do pacjentów i leczenie na wysokim poziomie. Na ceny tez nie narzekam.

----------


## paczeska

ostatnio zdecydowałam się na ten pakiet stomatologiczny komfort, rzeczywiście się to opłaca bo w ramach abonamentu masz nieograniczoną ilość wizyt u dentysty, więc można regularnie dbać o jamę ustną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najważniejsze to wybrać dobry gabinet stomatologiczny. Gdy miałam 10 lat trafiłam do centrum stomatologicznego JAKO-DENT w Bielsku Białej. Wcześniej panicznie bałam się dentystów. Po tej wizycie wszystko się zmieniło. Teraz regularnie chodzę na kontrolę co pół roku i leczę zęby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

We Wrocławiu najlepsza placówka dentystyczna według mnie to margo-stomatologia.pl/ Mega dobre podejście do pacjentów, rozsądne ceny (mają tez możliwość rozdzielenia płatności na raty), brak czekania w kolejkach no i leczenie na wysokim poziomie. Dzięki nim mam promienny uśmiech  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z kolei we Wrocławiu mogę doradzić Maxdent bo przyjmują tam świetni specjaliści no i ceny sa umiarkowane. Leczę się tam od jakiegoś czasu i jestem zadowolona, bardzo mi ta klinika odpowiada. Sprawili, że mam naprawdę ładny uśmiech, oprócz leczenia wybielałam tam ostatnio zęby i efekt jest super  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Nowowiejskiego w Lublinie w New Dent leczyłam ubytki, a w miejscu wyrwanego zęba miałam wstawiany implant i muszę przyznać, że wszystkie zabiegi były wykonywane delikatnie, dentystka bardzo miła, no ogólnie super opieka, polecam.

----------


## likerka

moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest to, żeby natrafić na dobrego specjalistę w rękach którego będziemy czuć się bezpiecznie, ja regularnie chodzę do miejsca do którego mam zaufanie, mam pakiet komfort i mogę na bieżąco sprawdzać stan swoich zębów, a dla mnie to ogromny komfort.

----------


## Nosena

no zdecydowanie tak, dlatego ja jak odkryłam Centrum Demed to stwierdziłam ze idealnie mi ta klinika odpowiada i nie będę jej zmieniać. Jest na prawdę bardzo rzetelnie i dokładnie! Polecam

----------


## Dulla

no wlasnie też tam byłam i także potwierdzam, że dobre miejsce jest to! leczą dokładnie i bezboleśnie! super!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O tak, świetny specjalista to [podstawa! Ja chodzę do sprawdzonego dentysty, do Dentala w Lublinie na Lwowskiej. Tam wiem, że jestem pod doskonałą opieka dentystyczną, jestem bardzo zadowolona z tego jak przebiega leczenie, mają tam tez szeroki wachlarz usług i przystępne ceny. To w połączeni z doskonałą jakością usług sprawiło, że są moim numerem jeden, polecam gorąco.

----------


## Juzka

no ja sie leczę od paru lat w Centrum Demed - bardzo dobra specjalistyczna klinika, pomagają, wyleczą a do tego sympatycznie. jestem zadowolona bardzo!

----------


## Kiinka

ja jestem zadowolona ze stomatologii dr Cichonia. Bardzo fajnie i delikatnie leczą ubytki w zębach. No i bezboleśnie.

----------


## MarlenaF

Od dłuższego czasu leczę zęby w Dental Nobile Clinic. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z poziomu świadczonych usług. Polecam ten gabinet każdemu. Podoba mi się zwłaszcza podejście do pacjenta jakie tam doświadczam ze strony pracowników gabinetu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myśle, ze najlepiej skosultować u dobrego dentysty. Swietni lekarze pracuja w scandinavian clinic , polecam swojego doktora - dr Adam Balczyński. Jest rewelacyjny, gwarantuje, że bedziesz zadowolony!

----------


## Sekenka

ja kanałowo robiłam w stomatologii dr Cichonia i zdecydowałam się u nich zostać. na prawdę bardzo mi pomogli i bardzo dokładnie mi wyleczyli zęby także to jest mój lekarz już!

----------


## Socha_4

Polecam gabinet stomatologiczny B2 Dental Clinic. Przyjmuje tam świetna dentystka. Gabinet jest nowoczesny i dobrze wyposażony. Polecam!

----------


## Sakke

mi pomogli w Stomatologii dr Cichonia. Bardzo dobrze i dokładnie wyleczyli zęby. I przede wszystkim bez problemów wszystko tłumaczą a dzięki temu nie stresuję się tak bardzo!

----------


## JoachimT

Centrum Medyczne Tysiąclecie oferuje wysokiej jakości usługi stomatologiczne. Polecam ten ośrodek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Bochni sprawdzi wam się z kolei gabinet stomatologiczny ARTDENT. Możecie tam liczyć na dobrą opiekę stomatologiczną, lekarzy z fajnym podejściem do pacjentów i ceny nie wzięte z sufitu. U nich nigdy nie stresuję się zabiegami, bo wiem, ze wszystko pójdzie dobrze to mega profesjonaliści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli w Zgierzu szukacie gabinetu dentystycznego z super lekarzami i wyposażonego w nowoczesne sprzęty to sprawdźcie sobie gabinet doktor Małgorzaty Ossowskiej na Parzęczewskiej, tam dobrze się wami zajmą i nie przesadzą z cenami. Ja dłuższy czas u nich się leczę i jestem zadowolona z wyboru gabinetu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od dawna leczę się we wrocławskim centrum stomatologicznym MARGO i jestem w 100 % zadowolona z ich opieki stomatologicznej. Traficie tam na pełen profesjonalizm i dobre podejście do pacjenta. Ja jakiś czas temu wstawiałam u nich implant zęba i wszystko dobrze się przyjęło, teraz cieszę się, że znowu mam pełen uśmiech  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z kolei mogę wam doradzić klinikę stomatologiczną Platinum Dental w Bełchatowie, bardzo fajni tam są dentyści no i ceny nie jakieś z kosmosu. Sporo różnych zabiegów już u nich miałam i wszystko wykonują skutecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie niestety wyszły gorsze rzeczy i zęba nie dało się już uratować. Musiałam go usunąć, co wykonał bardzo dobry lekarz w przychodni Dental w Lublinie, ona znajduje się na ulicy Lwowskiej. Usunięcie było w znieczuleniu ogólnym. Później miałam tam także robiony implant zębowy wraz z protezą. Jakość usług jest tam zawsze wysoka, ceny mają atrakcyjne, no i rzetelnie wykonują swoją pracę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam jeden ubytek ostatnio, nim zajęła się moja dentystka w centrum stomatologicznym New-Dent w Lublinie. Tam pracują rzetelni dentyści, zawsze uśmiechnięci, sympayczni i w pełni profesjonalni. Warto skorzystać z ich usług, leczenie przebiega tam bezboleśnie, mają dobre znieczulenia, które faktycznie działają. Ubytek dało się naprawić, jak jesteś z Lublina, okolic, a nawet z sąsiedniego województwa, to bez problemu możesz się do nich zgłosić  :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę polecić klinikę stomatologiczną Dent SM na warszawskim Bemowie, wyleczyłam tam wszystkie zęby, nawet takie, które obawiałam się, że trzeba będzie usunąć. Naprawdę świetne miejsce z doświadczonym i zaangażowanym personelem  :Smile:

----------

